# Chuck's Kit



## chuck239

Well, I think the time has come....





Maybe I should wait before adding more photos.....(and I want to make sure this one works)

-Chuck


----------



## kalaeb

Yup, works, more pics please.


----------



## Andrew H

chuck239 said:


> Well, I think the time has come....
> 
> View attachment 6495
> 
> 
> Maybe I should wait before adding more photos.....(and I want to make sure this one works)
> 
> -Chuck



Uh... wow.


----------



## sachem allison

Damn!


----------



## chuck239

One more before bed.... This gets an even better idea of the kit. There are a few missing from the photo. And a bunch or recently sold or traded knives. I am going to start letting go of some of these because I have a few customs that are all coming up at the same time.... 




-Chuck


----------



## eshua

that's pretty messed up


----------



## TB_London

And I thought I had a lot of gyutos,lol that is a quite a collection


----------



## Andrew H

chuck239 said:


> One more before bed.... This gets an even better idea of the kit. There are a few missing from the photo. And a bunch or recently sold or traded knives. I am going to start letting go of some of these because I have a few customs that are all coming up at the same time....
> 
> View attachment 6502
> 
> 
> -Chuck



Chuck, why don't you have many gyutos?


----------



## obtuse

You can never have enough gyutos.


----------



## Candlejack

Do i spot a Wusthof ikon creme there?

Also, you have a problem.


----------



## JMac

Man! this is a lot of gyuto's. Can you post more close up pics.


----------



## tk59

Yeah! I can hardly see a thing. Looks smaller than a bunch of Mike Davis mini knives.


----------



## chuck239

Candlejack said:


> Do i spot a Wusthof ikon creme there?
> 
> Also, you have a problem.



Close, but its a Nenox corian handle....

Yes... I do have a problem. 

What does everyone mean that I have a lot of Gyutos?!?! Some of the good ones are still on the way....

-Chuck


----------



## chuck239

Here are the little guys.... (and yes the harner has a chip in it, its the main knife in my kitchen that my GF and roommate use, but I am sharpening it tonight)




-Chuck


----------



## ecchef

Damn!:whistling:


----------



## chuck239

The Suji's.... (sorry the photos are so small... trying to figure that out)




-Chuck


----------



## chuck239

Some of the american gyutos...


----------



## chuck239

Carter Nakiri
Carter 240
Carter 270
Martell 240
Rader 240
Harner 240 (stamped)
Del's first gyuto (since being on the forums I assume he has made one before)
Devin 270 mystery carbon core


----------



## chuck239

Here are the majority of the others....


----------



## chuck239

Blazen 270 (rehandled by rottman with stefan handle)
Takeda 270
Sanetsu 270 ZDP189
Hiro AS 270 rehandled
Aritsugu 270 A type
Konosuke 270 White steel
Blazen 240
Nenox 240
Mizuno 240 blue #2 (stefan handle)
ichimonji tkc 240
Suisin INOX 240 (stefan Handle)
210 Glestain (LEFTY!)
Hide blue #2 240
Heiji 240 semi stainless
Gengetsu 240


----------



## ecchef

You're outta control! :fanning:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

ecchef said:


> You're outta control! :fanning:



Nope, I think it's completely normal. 

BTW, did I miss the list of sujis?

Rick


----------



## chuck239

chuck239 said:


> The Suji's.... (sorry the photos are so small... trying to figure that out)
> 
> View attachment 6536
> 
> 
> -Chuck



Sorry for not listing....

Fowler 310
Hiro AS 300 (dave rehandled)
Nenox 285
Martell 300 (stefan handle)
Aritsugu A type 270
Bill Burke 260ish
Pierre 240 (line knife)

-Chuck


----------



## chuck239

ecchef said:


> You're outta control! :fanning:



Out of control? Just wait..... give me 2 months and then you will totally understand. All of my big time customs are coming up now.....

-Chuck


----------



## sachem allison

where's my baby? I see no pics


----------



## chuck239

Son,

It just came back in the mail from getting a little grinding rehab... Photos should be soon. I still have to pick it up.

-Chuk


----------



## RRLOVER

Bad A$$..........I can't wait to see those customs coming.


----------



## apicius9

Plain nuts, but good taste in handles 

Stefan


----------



## tk59

RRLOVER said:


> Bad A$$..........I can't wait to see those customs coming.


Haha. Indeed. Now you know where I keep some of my "other peoples'" stuff.


----------



## JMac

How the Bill Burke ?


----------



## sachem allison

chuck239 said:


> Son,
> 
> It just came back in the mail from getting a little grinding rehab... Photos should be soon. I still have to pick it up.
> 
> -Chuk


no problems, still busting balls.


----------



## RRLOVER

tk59 said:


> Haha. Indeed. Now you know where I keep some of my "other peoples'" stuff.



Well now I know how you were able to test drive every knife ever discussed in the forums


----------



## Mike Davis

Any update with the custom stuff?


----------



## [email protected]

obsession.... I understand this through shoes, purses and clothing. 

How are you storing them at home? I hope you are not occupying the the entire kitchen walls.


----------

